# New Holland TC 33D power steering problem



## SteveNC (May 4, 2012)

I have a NH TC 33D tractor. Here's the problem. Start up - the power steering works fine for about 10 minutes then it just locks up and you cannot turn the steering wheel. I mean you can't budge it. Let it cool down and steering works Ok until it heats up again. Any suggestions? The power steering fluid is OK.
Thank you very much for your help/ideas!


----------



## fredh (Jun 14, 2011)

Had the same problem with my 2110. Problem is air getting into your oil. Suggest you replace any O rings or gaskets that might be letting air in.
Good luck


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Have you ever changed the power steering filter? See item #3 on the attached diagram. A plugged filter would lead to suction leaks that fredh refers to.


----------

